# ABA 8v ITB owners



## envy. (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey there, I searched!
Owners of 2.0 ABA powered cars with ITB setups, I am really considering going the route of ITB..because my bank account isn't empty enough and I love what I see of other people's ITB setups and have wanted one since forever ago.
What did it take, parts/tuning/money wise to get you a working ABA ITB setup?
BONUS QUESTION: Anybody with dyno numbers?


----------



## envy. (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (envy.)*

does it not exist?


----------



## derek_mk1 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (envy.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *envy.* »_does it not exist?









Oh it exists.
Go into the MK1 forum and ask the question, you're likely to get alot more help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (derek_mk1)*

here is my set-up. extrudabody itbs running megasquirt installed by paul (need_a_vr6). it took a lot of time and money to build this, would i do it again.....no. don't get me wrong, i love the way they sound and run, and we still have more tuning to do to dial them in just right. it run me about 3 grand for everything.










_Modified by veedubman91 at 10:46 AM 8-6-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (veedubman91)*

Most of the pain in the ass is in the frame rail the other pain in the ass was anything anodized red.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Most of the pain in the ass is in the frame rail the other pain in the ass was anything anodized red.









what about the wires, they are not anodized? lets be honest paul, it was 100% frame rail


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (veedubman91)*

Not the ABA head, but I'm using a ABA block...








By the time I'm done, I'll be in the area of the $3K mark too. But there are special challenges that come with ITB-ing a counterflow head....








Now running.







500mi. on motor break in. AFR's VERY rich, no dyno time yet.


_Modified by secondgen at 9:45 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (veedubman91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubman91* »_
what about the wires, they are not anodized? lets be honest paul, it was 100% frame rail

Er.. 99% the frame rail.








Already got a guy bugging me to do another one. I told him it took me 6mos to do yours and he doesn't have the scratch


----------



## rev.b (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (secondgen)*

what gives with the brake booster and mastercylinders?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (rev.b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rev.b* »_what gives with the brake booster and mastercylinders?

vac boosterless setup, bias adjustable at master cyl linkage and via the pressure line to the rear calipers.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

aba block
around a grand - 1500 not including megasuirt setup and being able to do all the work myself.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (envy.)*

Here is mine it is half an ABA and half a turbo 16v 9A bottom end. It goes to 8k or further if you miss a shift. It runs awesome (thanks Paul AKA needavr6) It has a 298 TT cam 2mm oversized valves, ported by Collin, forged JEs, and a forged rods. It has 45mm TWM ITBs


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (eurotrashrabbit)*

dam this is sweet. this is the exact setup i plan on doing with my aba early next year. what knod of hp numbers are u get with this awesome setup ?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (krazykolour)*

I have no idea but its fast


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

lets say 150


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

have anyone ever tried using toyota 20v itbs on a 8v. if so post your pics


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Svedka has a set on a rowland manifold on a counterflow 8v 
issam has used them on 20v motors


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

what about a 8v crossflow head?are they any?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

Never seen the toyota throttle bodies on a crossflow head


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

rowland manifolds makes 2 for toyota itb's for crossflows
Golf 8v Crossflow to Toyota Throttle Bodies FWD 037129717C M047
Golf 8v Crossflow to Toyota Throttle Bodies RWD 037129717C MR47
http://www.manifolds.co.za/?page_id=41


----------



## crackershack99 (Jan 20, 2006)

_Modified by crackershack99 at 12:32 AM 10-1-2009_


_Modified by crackershack99 at 12:33 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sorry, but what does itbs stand for? i googled it. got some crazy stuff


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

individual throttle bodies.


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh ok. makes sense. thanks a lot


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

can i use a counterflow dual 45 weber manifolf to mount my itbs to my aba because i have one in my shed


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

nope the counter flow ports are a different shape bolt pattern and spacing than an aba. You shouldnt have any trouble at all selling that one, and picking up a correct one from rowland


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump for more pics, and because i want to see glenn pull this off.


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

how much for the rowland manifold for the counterflow 8 v , ship to miami , florida 33122


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (veedubman91)*

hi , i have a question , what kind or brand of fuel pump is recomended with the extrudabody itb.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

any efi fuel pump will work fine. Most stock pumps will fuel any NA vw project


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: ABA 8v ITB owners (valverde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valverde* »_hi , i have a question , what kind or brand of fuel pump is recomended with the extrudabody itb.

stock fuel pump. no need to upgrade


----------



## whitedelight (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BonusParts)*

Hi I did a x-flow 8V 1847cc.Mani from Rowland and ITB'S from Dave Ingle.His work is awesome and he is anal about quality.
This is the ITB's delivered to me on Manifold.......
























Rowland Manifold








Dave Ingle Air Filter








In my car
















Dave Ingle's Ex 20v on ITB's.This man is a genius


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (whitedelight)*

wow, that is REALLY nice


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (whitedelight)*

very nice , do you have a web site to check prices and everything


----------



## whitedelight (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (valverde)*

Unfortunately Dave Ingle does not have a website,he is old school in many ways.He does all his own work ,no help from anyone.I know he used to ship to the UK.
He also had a hand in building a few motors for VW Motorsport here for rallying purposes.
A mate of mine owns the foundry where the castings are made for both Dave Ingle and Rowland Manufacturing.
I will see if I can get an e-mail address or at least a contact number for both.
http://www.manifolds.co.za/?page_id=41
Dave Ingle -
27+21 531 7330(ITB's)


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (whitedelight)*

thanks for everything , i already bought the extrudabody ITB´s and the megasquirt.
I hope not so long i can drive my MK1 rabbit with itb´s


----------



## ichrocco (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (whitedelight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubman91* »_
stock fuel pump. no need to upgrade

How much for this set-up cost thank you


----------

